# Excessive whining



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi!
We have a 13 month old male V named Murphy. Overall he is a great dog. The majority of the time I’m the one who lets him out in the morning (he sleeps in a crate). Our routine has been I let him out, he goes outside and does his business and then he comes in for a few pats and snuggles. Then I feed him and he would scarf down his food, come back for some more pats and then would find a toy and occupy himself while I sat on the couch drinking my tea and catching up on the news. After that I usually take him for a walk or to the dog park before I start working.

Within the last few weeks, he’s become very whiny. He acts weird with his food where sometimes he eats it all and other times he leaves quite a bit. That doesn’t bother me since he eventually eats it…but he will come to me while I sit and the couch and I pet him but he just starts whining and sometimes it turns into a little howl. Non stop! I know it’s because he’s ready to go on our walk or whatever but I need some advice on what I can do to keep him quieter and be patient. While most the time I think it is kind of funny, I do miss being able to relax in the mornings and I don’t want him waking up others in the house as it is early.

Any tips or advice on how to get him to be quiet?? So far all I do is tell him to be quiet which doesn’t work or works for a second or I ignore him and he eventually stops but like I said I don’t want him waking everyone up. My husband is a fireman and he needs to catch up on sleep on his days off! I wish I could figure out how to post a video on here so you can hear him😂! Thanks!


----------



## Kpl (Aug 30, 2020)

My V is 15 months- he would whine all day wanting various things- to go outside and play (but will not go alone), to eat, when I'm putting on my shoes for our walk, and just for attention. The fix for us was the squirt bottle. A squirt in the face during the whine fixes things quickly! Now if he whines I just pick the bottle up and he squinches his eyes shut and stops whining. I recommend one of the empty cleaning squirt bottles sold at Home Depot- little squirt guns don't work well.


----------

